# First "Pedal the Plains" announced



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

Sign-up is sometime in the spring - TBA.


> The ride is Sept. 21 to Sept. 23, covering from 30 to 100 miles a day with planned rest stops in Eastern Plains towns along route for food, entertainment, lodging and and festivities.


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

MikeBiker said:


> Sign-up is sometime in the spring - TBA.


Sounds interesting.

Wonder what the route will be?


----------



## taralon (Sep 1, 2011)

A guess would be they'll take US 85 to US 34 across to CO 114 to Fort Morgan. That's about the best route easterly out of Denver if you want someplace that's more than a wide spot in the road to stop at. US 36 east out of Byers is basically no man's land until you get to Joes, and there's not much in Joes. I'd guess they'd take the first route and then either go northeast to Sterling, or start working south and east to Burlington. But that's just a guess.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

taralon said:


> ........... if you want someplace that's more than a wide spot in the road to stop at. US 36 east out of Byers is basically no man's land until you get to Joes, and there's not much in Joes........


I saw this new ride mentioned and really wondered why. 
Personally I make a pilgrimage every year to Colorado to ride one of the week long tours in the mountains. That's my motivation to ride all year long.
Maybe this is a way to let novice riders get the taste of a tour. 
Isn't it only three days long?
It'll be interesting to see how it works out but the quoted part above seems to give a glimpse of the big issue with a route.


----------



## cycocross (Dec 11, 2011)

I dunno those plains are over a mile high, I'd have to start training now.
It would be fun to curl up at night with a nice warm rattlesnake tho.


----------



## draganM (Nov 27, 2001)

I live "out there" by DIA and the roads mostly suck so bring your most comfortable frame and saddle. there are horizontal cracks on the road every 30 feet which deliver a steady pounding to your ass. A shoulder is not common so don't expect one, your on the white line or in the road. The people that live out here are not your typical "enlightened boulder resident", not one of them could tell you what the 3 foot rule is.
lastly , lots of heavy trucks out there too with only semi-intelligent life forms behind the wheel. I used to ride a lot out here and while no one ever tried to actually hit me there is a general attitude towards bikes of "your safety is not my problem". 
I would rather drive to Boulder county and ride out there than bike out here.


----------



## indianhillsted (Apr 28, 2002)

*RAGBRAI in CO?*

That's what I'm hoping. Last time I rode RAGBRAI it seemed like if you weren't from Iowa you were from Colorado. I hope the farmers set up some beer slides!

T


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

MerlinAma said:


> I saw this new ride mentioned and really wondered why.


Maybe because it's ruggedly beautiful and a lot hillier, windier, prettier, more interesting, and harder than most assume. I love it out there.


----------



## RtR Pir8 (Feb 24, 2009)

Pablo said:


> Maybe because it's ruggedly beautiful and a lot hillier, windier, prettier, more interesting, and harder than most assume. I love it out there.


I'm with you Pablo, I love the ride from Elizabeth down to Falcon through the Black Forest. I really enjoyed it once I was introduced. Cheers


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

RtR Pir8 said:


> I'm with you Pablo, I love the ride from Elizabeth down to Falcon through the Black Forest. I really enjoyed it once I was introduced. Cheers


What route is that?


----------



## RtR Pir8 (Feb 24, 2009)

Samadhi said:


> What route is that?


Samadhi - sorry I engaged typing before brain, the actual north/south route starts in Kiowa rather than Elizabeth and goes through Elbert to the south. It's an out and back route that is very interesting. You could ride east from Elizabeth to Kiowa and then head south if you wanted to lengthen the ride. The route is on Elbert Rd. just at the west edge of Kiowa. You can get there by taking hwy 86 from Franktown just south of Parker


----------

